# $700 for ONE nail polish???!!!



## LyndaV (Jul 17, 2012)

I love indie nail polish like Enchanted Polish, Ozotic, Lynnderella, etc.  I have pretty much turned my back on buying mainstream stuff cause at almost 200 polishes, I really have got the basics MORE THAN covered (although I'm always more than willing to do a swap!).  There are only so many shades of pink or red or even blue or purple for that matter before you start duplicating.

I occasionally check out Etsy and eBay to see what is available.  This weekend I saw that TWO Lynnderella polishes that had bids of more than $700 and $600!!  Both were Limited Editions and there is one listed now that is $600!!  

What planet would you have to live on to spend that kind of money on ONE nail polish??!!  I've never yet purchased a Deborah Lippman because I would have to seriously love, love, love a polish to spend more than $15 on it.  I do have 4 Lynnderellas from back when you had to send in a wishlist and wait FOREVER to get it filled but they were just $15 a piece.  I have been drooling over Chanel Peridot for quite some time but haven't decided if I really like it enough to spend $30 or so dollars for it.  I don't know...maybe I'm just cheap??  

I was just wondering if my fellow nail polish addicts here on MUT would spend so much on a polish?  What is your personal price limit??  Are you willing to spend more for Limited Editions or scarce indie polishes?

LyndaV


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 17, 2012)

omg i seriously just went to ebay to look because i thought maybe you made a typo, and there are literally 43 bids up to $600 for that polish.

it's cute, but it doesn't seem like anything special?  i don't know anything about Lynnderella polish so maybe i don't get the hype. but for that much money, wouldn't it just be easier to invest it in making your own polish??


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 17, 2012)

I know - it is a mint green with multi glitter?  The other two weren't that big of a deal either!  One was a gold glitter and the other one I can't remember.  Can anyone fill us in on why they are so pricey?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 17, 2012)

What is wrong with people? That is legitimately stupid. Making your own polish isn't that hard.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd much rather buy a whole line of polishes! Ridiculous lol. I don't have any polishes by Deborah Lippman, either. My cap is at $8, which is like a Zoya. I am open to buying dupes or multiples of colors, if in different brands or harder to find colors only. Now, I'm trying to expand more, but not do too many of the same shades. Besides, I find myself obsessed with certain shades and will repeatedly reach for them, depending on my mood or look I'm aspiring for that day lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 17, 2012)

Also, it's my understanding that Lynnderella is full of drama and thinks people should feel oh so lucky for getting a bottle of her polish...makes me feel very ehhh towards it. I don't get it at all.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, it's my understanding that Lynnderella is full of drama and thinks people should feel oh so lucky for getting a bottle of her polish...makes me feel very ehhh towards it. I don't get it at all.


 YES! I wouldn't buy polish from her based on the drama alone. Sheesh!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 17, 2012)

Google her and you'll see what the scoop is about all the drama and why the pricing is as high as it is *cough*possible shill bids*cough*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Google her and you'll see what the scoop is about all the drama and why the pricing is as high as it is *cough*possible shill bids*cough*


 i was suspecting the same thing!!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 17, 2012)

I looked them on eBay as well...OMG I feel bad buying a nail polish that is even over 8. I was just at TJ MAXX and didn't buy the Essie nail polishes they had and they were 3.99!! I realized that I just have way too much nail polish that now are all looking the same.

I had never heard of this brand till now


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd never pay that. I tend to stay in the $10 and under zone unless it's something really different or for a special occasion.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jul 17, 2012)

Lynnderella is crazy..... Very full of herself... But I do own one Lynn... Connect The Dots, back when the wishlist existed.

The most I have spent for a polish was 20, but passed that for a single bottle of polish... Naw can't do it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 17, 2012)

also, on lynnderella's actual ebay account, she made the listings private, so you can't even see nicknames of bidders or w/e you wanna call it. while i realize making listings private is common it seems really weird in light of all these nail polishes going for ridiculous prices.


----------



## tevans (Jul 17, 2012)

Can someone post a link to it ? ( if it's allowed )


----------



## crystalclear65 (Jul 17, 2012)

Im not going to lie, i had to google what Lynnderella nail polish was.

From reading a little bit about her, on her blog, it looks as though she "intended" for her nail polishes to fetch such prices. Who is that full of themselves?!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like a scam to me.

I'm looking at items on Ebay and $55 for a bottle of home made nail polish? No thanks. With companies like Cult Nails that are far more affordable if I want indy polish I'll still with them.

I'm sorry but it's not even PRETTY polish... the one for $600.





This one is $200.





This one is $177.50 right now.





It looks so cheap looking! I'm sorry but it does and as those prices I would expect the bottle to look more professional not with $1 store stickers that have been handwritten. Maybe I should start making nail polish since I'm such a collector and start selling it for a few hundred bucks too.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 17, 2012)

She genuinely feels she can command those prices; she has pulled her products from the one distributor she had been using and is having her brother auction them all on eBay....and this, after it turns out that she had been having everyone ELSE'S auctions of her stuff shut down while she was doing them. Very shady on many levels.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stlsportsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you love Chanel Perdoit invest in OPI Just Spotted the Lizard.  One can barely tell the difference.


 Also the China Glaze Bohemian collection due out soon (August last I heard) is likely to have a dupe for that as well as some other great multichromes that you might like. 

Generally if a brand comes out with something brilliant, it gets duped well enough sooner or later...especially Chanel or Lippmann.  That being said, I spend as little as possible for polish, spending more (up to $15 or so) if they're super hard to find and not likely to be recreated anytime soon.  Good holos are pretty hard to find/worth $15 right now imo.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She genuinely feels she can command those prices; she has pulled her products from the one distributor she had been using and is having her brother auction them all on eBay....and this, after it turns out that she had been having everyone ELSE'S auctions of her stuff shut down while she was doing them. Very shady on many levels.


 I just read up on some different blogs about it all based on your suggestion.  It's so out of hand dramatic.  I don't even know what to say about it all, to be honest.

I've only stopped to look at one or two of her polishes in the past when browsing blogs.  I always thought they were just a bunch of glitter mixed together in often clear bases for the most part which I've never personally found appealing.

To each their own, I suppose.  If people are willing to be pay those prices or be influenced by the perception that they are worth those prices, that's their business I suppose.  I know I'd buy a ton of supplies to try to make things myself before I paid that much for a bottle of polish.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 18, 2012)

I feel the same as you about "make my own before paying THAT much". In fact, my roommate just told me where to go to get automotive flake around here....*cough*


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 18, 2012)

What the heck...?!?!

This is insane! I've always been hesitant to drop money on a Deborah Lippman or a Butter London polish. It must be nice to have $600 to spend on just one nail polish.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same as you about "make my own before paying THAT much". In fact, my roommate just told me where to go to get automotive flake around here....*cough*


 You just got me googling again.  Hah.  Too bad most of these sites have such crappy pictures.  The automotive holo flakes look cool from what I can tell.  Now I can't get the image of a linear holo car out of my head.  Hehe.

I figure at least for spending that $600 on supplies I'll learn something &amp; make a bunch of different stuff.  A much better investment, imo.  : p


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 18, 2012)

I hadn't even heard of any of the indie brands you listed so I googled them and now I'm obsessed with "Girly Bits - Mother May I?"  I couldn't find it for sale on any website for less then $18.50 and even though I love the color I can't bring myself to pay that much for it.  $600 for one nail polish?  Insane!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 18, 2012)

Geez that's ridiculous! There's so much more I could do with that money.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 18, 2012)

No way on earth would I spend that kinda of money on a bottle of nail polish. Not even if I was independently wealthy.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe it's made with bits of real panther in it? so you know it's good! LOL but seriously, $700 for a nail polish? It better have magical powers or something!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds like a scam to me.
> 
> ...


 OK after seeing these I have to ask... but why? None of them are polishes I'd especially look for even if they were only $5. The packaging is awful, the colors are mediocre at best.


----------



## Dana24 (Jul 21, 2012)

There was an auction that ended on eBay on July 15th for one bottle of lynderella at $1.025 with 59 bids!!


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dana24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There was an auction that ended on eBay on July 15th for one bottle of lynderella at $1.025 with 59 bids!!


 whaaat?!






Just looking at it from the regular, can't afford to pay $1000 for one bottle of nail polish perspective, that's absolutely insane. That amount of money is typically what we pay for rent and our utilities.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 21, 2012)

Its so funny that you brought this up because recently I saw on my news feed of on facebook where someone had done nail art with it. So I looked it up and was so shocked at the prices on ebay. I thought it had to be wrong. So quickly decided that I did like it as much as I thought I had and went to Walgreens as settled for $4.99 Milani glitter polish!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jul 24, 2012)

Lynn should be ashamed but I guess money is what she wants :[


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 24, 2012)

One thousand dollars for one bottle of nail polish is just sick, really grossly stupid.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 25, 2012)

So, I was at dinner with several nail bloggers and had a talk about this because I wanted their input since the nail world is what they focus on. From my understanding there are several reasons the prices do go up on the price and one person (whom I will not mention) even said that it came to light that Lyn's brother was selling the items on Ebay which caused the breakup of Lyn and the girl who sold the products for her originally. I wish I could go into further detail suffice it to say that when I said I thought it was a scam I now REALLY think it is. I also was given information on some of the ingredients used and the legality of it but again because I don't have actual proof I won't get into it since it's hearsay. One thing is for sure if I want independent nail polish I'll stick with Cult Nails (which I need to get more of).


----------



## lolaB (Jul 25, 2012)

This is kind of old news on nb, but in case anyone's bored and wants to read up on the current conspiracy theories...

and here's a post that summarizes the initial drama:


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is kind of old news on nb, but in case anyone's bored and wants to read up on the current conspiracy theories...
> 
> and here's a post that summarizes the initial drama:


LOL! I love what the second blogger says at the end:

"I guess all I can really say is that I am a firm believer that glitter should never be violent or dramatic."

Touche!


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow!  I would NEVER pay that amount of nail polish!  There has to be something going on here...


----------



## alphaloria (Jul 29, 2012)

Does every bottle contain a mani/pedi genie you can call upon at any given time? Because all I see is glitter in clear polish. I am obviously missing something.


----------



## DimplesIdea (Aug 7, 2012)

I literally have to give myself a pep talk about nail polishes over 4$. SO you know I rarely have expensive ones, Like you said with 200+ nail polishes there is going to be a dupe and Id feel awful if I spent alot of money on that dupe. BUT 600$. That's rent.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Yolita1981 (Aug 7, 2012)

$1,000 for nail polish is CRAZY!!!


----------



## Titavg (Apr 12, 2013)

Actually the font is not handwritten, it looks that way but it's a font called mommiesmall created by a German guy. Lynderella trademarked not the formula of the polishes, no the colors, but her name with this font!!! what???


----------



## ecru (Apr 12, 2013)

Why-- how-- I don't even-- what?!?

For some people, $700 buys one nail polish. For others, it's rent money.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh man. I remember when I first got into polish and polish blogs I wanted some Lynnderella's. I wasn't even aware of all the drama surrounding her. I always thought something was a little off with the brand, no nail polish should be near impossible to get your hands on. On topic: $5 is my nail polish cut off unless I find a really good deal somewhere.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Titavg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually the font is not handwritten, it looks that way but it's a font called mommiesmall created by a German guy. Lynderella trademarked not the formula of the polishes, no the colors, but her name with this font!!! what???


 Unless she purchased the rights to THAT font she could be illegally trademarking her name with THAT font.


----------



## SistaPlease (Apr 12, 2013)

oh man, just reading this thread makes me ill. no, i could never spend that much on nail polish. i have a hard time spending $8 or $10. I love getting funky colors, but it all chips off anyways.


----------



## fullofWin (Apr 12, 2013)

$10 with shipping is my limit and that's indies that I have to love. Iadore zoya but try to get them on sale. I bought a butterLondon for my roommate for xmas and that's it. I can't bring myself to spend that much on myself.


----------



## diana16 (Apr 12, 2013)

$8 is my limit, 700 is too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyBard (Apr 14, 2013)

I would *never* spend that much on one nail polish! That's crazy.  Like most people here, I usually cap it at around $10 max for a bottle.  I'll go up to $13 or $14 if it's something I really want and don't already have (like today, I spent around $13 on Essie's Matte About You matte top coat).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BusyBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was this an extremely highly rated polish? Or just a "posh" brand?


 Neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just an indie polish maker bidding on her own stuff or having friends/family etc doing it for her


----------



## tulosai (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow this is CRAZY.  But craziest is that those colors going for hundreds of dollars are ugly- like,  I wouldn't wear 2 of the 4 if *I* was paid to do so.  The other blue color I thought looked cute, but maybe for $8-15 dollars (considering it's indie, I'd be willing to pay a bit more but not more than that!!!).


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 6, 2013)

Omg $700... That too for the for nailpolish...?? its really crazy and that nail polish is also very awful and unattractive ofcourse unworthy..


----------



## Titavg (May 7, 2013)

I got the matte top coat by Revlon for 4 dollars or less, the effect is the same!


----------



## JessicaLynne (May 13, 2013)

I'm with everyone else in that there is NO way I'd pay that much for nail polish. Whether I had the money or not wouldn't even be the issue, it's the valuation aspect. 

However, while I admittedly know nothing about the brand/owner, I can't say I fully blame her. If someone is dumb enough to fork over that much money for something of not an equal value, then I can't necessarily blame a person for capitalizing. Of course, I'd never do that myself. 

I don't know that I'd call scam on it, but maybe a front, maybe there's something that comes with the polish that no one knows about.

Again, I know nothing about it, I just like the amusement of a conspiracy theory 






My personal cap is around 15$. Though I do question anything over 6$.


----------

